# Oliver Super 99/GM



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I would share a couple pictures of a Olver Super 99 that a friend of mine fixed up. Hope you enjoy the pictures.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

another picture


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sweet looking Oliver 99 Thanks caseman
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another picture *


now the other side


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, caseman-d. I didn't see a whole lot of Oliver's when I was growing up, but I really like them.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sweet looking Oliver 99 Thanks caseman
> Jody *


Jody,
It's amazing how many a person gets when they have a digital camera, glad you ejoyed the picture.
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

supper 99 a cool tractor i like thm both the super 99 an the super 99 gm yer friend has a great lookin tractor there caseman-d:jumpropeb :elephant: :jumpropeb


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Most of the Olivers I have seen, seem to have some serious rubber on the back.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Thanks, caseman-d. I didn't see a whole lot of Oliver's when I was growing up, but I really like them. *


mowhoward,
I'm like you, never was around them growing up either. We have some guys that collect them and they sure seem to purrrr nice when they are unload. Thanks for looking.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice looking tractor caseman give your freind a pat on the back for that one. thanks for the pictures


----------

